# اقتراح حلو ، هيفيد المنتدي (المشاركات)



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ســلام ونـــعــمه


انا شوفت الفكره دي في منتدي 
وحسيت انها تنفع المنتدي هنا اوي


وقسم الالعاب بالاخص


في قسم الالعاب ممكن تيجي تعمل مشاركه 


تلاقي حد كتب بعديك بس انت متعرفش ، ولازم ترجع تعدل وتعمل وهكذا


فـ الاقتراح مثلا لما اجي اكتب مشاركه مثلا واطول
وبعدين اجي اضيف المشاركه وحد يكون كتب مشاركه قبليا في نفس الوقت


يجيب كده
يوجد مشاركات تم اضافتها في هذا الوقت هل تريد اضافة المشاركه


وقبل ما المشاركه بتاعتنا تضاف ، نقدر نشوف المشاركات التاني الي اتضافت قبلينا


ويكون في استطاعتنا اننا نغير المشاركه قبل ما تضاف


انا اسف مش عارف اشرحها كويس
يارب تكونوا فهموتني​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

فهمت , فكرة جميلة

احنا اتبهدلنا في لعبة حرب الولاد و البنات


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

E N D قال:


> فهمت , فكرة جميلة
> 
> احنا اتبهدلنا في لعبة حرب الولاد و البنات



اه هي مشكله وحشه اوي


يارب تعجب الكل زي ماعجبتك :smil12:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

اة حلوة الفكرة دى
^_^
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

ماشي يا كوكي بتشمتي فيا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكل الاقتراح وحش ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

اهاااااااااا فكره حلوه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اهاااااااااا فكره حلوه





للاسف ، محدش بص ع الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن تبعت لينك الموضوع للادارة والمشرفين

ولو الفكره سهله في التنفيذ هيتم تنفيذها

وربنا معاك​


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2013)

الفكرة حلوة... لكن للأسف غير ممكن عملها تقيناً بسبب الحواجز الفنية التي يفرظها علينا نظام المنتدى الحالي.. نحن ننظر حالياً في فكرة تطوير المنتدى لنظام آخر جديد فيه هذه الخاصية وأكثر..


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً روك للأهتمام


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

My Rock قال:


> الفكرة حلوة... لكن للأسف غير ممكن عملها تقيناً بسبب الحواجز الفنية التي يفرظها علينا نظام المنتدى الحالي.. نحن ننظر حالياً في فكرة تطوير المنتدى لنظام آخر جديد فيه هذه الخاصية وأكثر..


تمام روك ميرسي ع اهتمامك وردك ، ربنا معاكم وان شاء الله يكون احسن منتدي ،بمجهودكم


----------

